# Oscar & Midas Video



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

Adopted a friends Midas just after my 80 sprung the leak, so here the two of them are in the temporary 55 gallon.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

That looks more of a red devil than a midas. But captive breeds nowadays are doesn't have pure genes anymore. Some have mix midas x red devil mix.


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

King-eL said:


> That looks more of a red devil than a midas. But captive breeds nowadays are doesn't have pure genes anymore. Some have mix midas x red devil mix.


I got him off a friend so I just guessed it was a midas by pictures, so ya he might be for all I know! 
It was sold as a convict baby, very small and quickly grew large and killed off all his convicts except a breeding pair, his tank was intense!

It is growing very fast in the last month I've had it, eats everything and beats Oscar to the food and Oscar does not like it at all!! Awesome fish!


----------

